# Soho Forum Debate - Peter Schiff & Eric Voorhees



## tecate (21 Jul 2018)

Peter Schiff (Gold bug & Stock Broker; CEO of Euro Pacific Capital)  debates Eric Voorhees (Co-founder of Crypto startup Coinapult and CEO of Shapeshift) on the following;

"Will Bitcoin, or a similar form of cryptocurrency, eventually replace governments’ fiat money as the preferred medium of exchange?"


Probably more interesting for those that are brand new to the topic - easy watching/listening for the rest of us (aside from the MOD being more than a bit partisan but Schiff took it in good spirit).  Schiff is pro-gold and has been a good sport in debates.  Would be interesting to see debates with some of these bankers that have been vocal in trashing crypto...


----------

